# Prostitution in Dubai



## ladybug1 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hello,
I am an escort in the US wondering what escorting in Dubai is like. 
Would any of you have information on this? Is it common to see foreign girls?
How safe do you think this is? Is it more common to meet people in bars, rather than have an online presence? What are the atmosphere in these bars like? 


Also, how would you recommend someone that wants to work there like me get a visa, send money home, etc (without being alarming)?

Is it easy to get around with english? 

Or anything else that might be helpful.. Thank you!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
What you do in the US is not legal in the UAE (of course, that is not to say it does not exist in Middle East countries)
You can get arrested for being an unmarried couple in the UAE - so you can imagine what the authorities think of commercial escort services!
I would stick to what you know in the US and not try that here!

Please take time to read the forum rules - especially regarding posting about illegal activities.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I have decided to close this thread - before it gets out of hand.
As discussed in my reply to the OP - you should not use this forum to discuss illegal activities!
Cheers
Steve


----------

